# Pond surprise!



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Was fishing a pond a few nights ago, throwing a 3 inch black tube for bass. Caught two small bass in two cast and the 3rd cast something hit my tube and the fight was on! 20 minutes on 10 lb braid and thank goodness for a smooth drag. Landed this 44 inch long Flathead. Took her picture and returned her to eat more bass! LoL!!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

That’s amazing size for a pond! Nice fish


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Fun!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is one fine looking fish.
sherman


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> that is one fine looking fish.
> sherman


Biggest freshwater fish I've ever caught! She was a fine specimen! Thanks!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Surprise nice catch


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

allbraid said:


> Was fishing a pond a few nights ago, throwing a 3 inch black tube for bass. Caught two small bass in two cast and the 3rd cast something hit my tube and the fight was on! 20 minutes on 10 lb braid and thank goodness for a smooth drag. Landed this 44 inch long Flathead. Took her picture and returned her to eat more bass! LoL!!
> View attachment 307375


I bet that was fun as cam be


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Amazing fish! How big was the pond? I usually think of ponds as being the size I can throw a rock across.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

"A" catfish pond.......
Nice catch.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

gotribe said:


> Amazing fish! How big was the pond? I usually think of ponds as being the size I can throw a rock across.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a big pond length wise, but with a good arm you could throw a baseball across it


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome surprise! Wonder how old it is....


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know Bobby, I'm guessing pretty old. And in my opinion a really good looking animal. I quit fishing after that and went home, figured I had outdone my self for one night! LoL!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol yepp,definitely a "go home" fish. I'd gladly end a night on that bruiser!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice flathead !! Pretty cool that you landed it on 10lb line as well. It should have weighed around 44 lbs based on a weight conversion chart the In Fisherman published a few years back. I:m not sure how to age one of those since the females are known to grow more quickly & the geographic region is a big factor as well. Mike


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice flattie 10# line you can land big fish with it just cant horse them in I caught one of my biggest flatheads on 10# line it weighed 56.5# and in a river below a dam it was about an hr fight but it was fun to have a locomotive on the end of your line that was my 1st monster but I have done better since with a 65# flat but it was on 30# line but I was set up for big fish 1st one I wasn't I was just fishing with nitecrawlers to catch anything that bit now days I target big flatheads and I'm set up with heavier equipment Ill quit rambling lol on but that's a nice one congrats on your biggest ever the 65 is my avatar pic


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Nice flathead !! Pretty cool that you landed it on 10lb line as well. It should have weighed around 44 lbs based on a weight conversion chart the In Fisherman published a few years back. I:m not sure how to age one of those since the females are known to grow more quickly & the geographic region is a big factor as well. Mike


Thanks Mike, I guessed 40 based on nothing but the feel of it. I had a tape measure and the length is very accurate but I had no way to get a weight. I appreciate the information!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Nice flathead !! Pretty cool that you landed it on 10lb line as well. It should have weighed around 44 lbs based on a weight conversion chart the In Fisherman published a few years back. I:m not sure how to age one of those since the females are known to grow more quickly & the geographic region is a big factor as well. Mike


 This one weighed 56.5# and was 46.5'' long it was weighed on a certified scale so his couldve weighed a little more some flatties have bigger heads & girth but either way its a good one my 65 was 50.5'' long and he was 12'' between his eyes but his head was about 14''








56.5#







bottom pic 65# 50.5'' long that's my buddy holding since I couldn't lift because of my bad back


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

They can grow 3-5# a year a 50# fish could be 10-17 yrs old they say they can live 20 yrs or more


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Heck of a nice 'Pond' fish, don't care who ya are.lol Very nice


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, those fish are bigger than I am!!!!! I'd be fish bait


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ponds are my favorites places to fish. I came down to tn for our family reunion. but I plan to go fishing in 2 different ponds we have permission to fish. my nephew is working on building a house for his mother (my sister) so we go when he takes a break from work. by the way you have great fish in your pond. have you just fished the pond for bass. I have my best bass fishing with a purple worms, or live bait.
sherman


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> ponds are my favorites places to fish. I came down to tn for our family reunion. but I plan to go fishing in 2 different ponds we have permission to fish. my nephew is working on building a house for his mother (my sister) so we go when he takes a break from work. by the way you have great fish in your pond. have you just fished the pond for bass. I have my best bass fishing with a purple worms, or live bait.
> sherman


Thanks Sherman, i really enjoy fishing ponds at night during warm weather. Most evenings I only take 2 lures, one tied on and a spare in my shirt pocket. Tubes, swims, spinnerbaits and topwater. Enjoy your time in TN


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

as soon as I get the word on my truck about whats wrong that caused the tranny to leak fluid. I had to leave it in ky. my nephew brought his truck up from th and towed the camper on down and loaded us up and went on down. he is a great guy. he is my favorite nephew and my favorite niece was down for the reunion but she is back in maryland now.
sherman


----------

